# Quanto è sopravvalutato Pogba?



## Torros (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma quanto lo pompano i giornali? 


premesso che per me è un ottimo giocatore ma che la pompagine mediatica a cui è sottoposto questo giocatore ha pochi paragoni negli ultimi 20 anni. 
Per me è un grande giocatore che messo però in un contesto di squadra come Barca, Bayern o Real Madrid sarebbe uno tra tanti e non avrebbe assolutamente l'impatto che ha alla Juve(che è una sorta di Atletico Madrid per me). Fino ad ora sopratutto in champions ha dimostrato veramente poco per elevarlo a questo fenomeno epocale di cui parlano i giornali.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Non è pompato, è uno dei migliori centrocampisti del mondo e giocherebbe titolare ovunque. Aveva bisogno di fare il salto di qualità quest'anno, soprattutto dal punto di vista mentale, e lo ha fatto, difatti in ogni gol importante della stagione dei bianconeri c'è il suo zampino.


----------



## Torros (1 Maggio 2016)

questo non esclude il fatto che sia pompato e sopravvalutato. I media gli hanno fatto credere di poter diventare meglio di Maradona e Pelè.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Maggio 2016)

La Juve ai livelli dell'Atletico Madrid è un insulto al calcio italiano. Comunque il francesino è diventato un leader della Juventus, e quando finirà in un real a caso, farà altrettanto.


----------



## Nicco (1 Maggio 2016)

E' osannato parecchio ma vorrei ben vedere, è forte forte.


----------



## Torros (1 Maggio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> La Juve ai livelli dell'Atletico Madrid è un insulto al calcio italiano. Comunque il francesino è diventato un leader della Juventus, e quando finirà in un real a caso, farà altrettanto.



ah scusa hai ragione, intendevo che la Juve è una squadra simile all'Atletico, ma che alla fine la Juve è chiaramente inferiore all'Atletico visti i risultati mostrati in questi anni.

Pogba soprattutto al Real sarebbe uno tra tanti. Non è il leader della Francia(una squadra già con più qualità rispetto alla Juve) non lo sarebbe certamente al Real.


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2016)

Se non è forte lui a 23 anni...


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

Effettivamente gli manca uno step da fare per essere un grandissimo ma i giornali ne parlano come se l'avesse già fatto


Certo i mezzi sono incredibili


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2016)

Non sono d'accordo, o meglio, è vero che è pompato più del dovuto, però è fortissimo Pogba e credo giocherebbe ovunque, in qualsiasi centrocampo, dal Bayern Monaco al Barcellona, quindi poco male la sua mediaticità.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Effettivamente gli manca uno step da fare per essere un grandissimo ma i giornali ne parlano come se l'avesse già fatto
> 
> 
> Certo i mezzi sono incredibili



Concordo. Gli manca quell'ultimo step che può avvenire solamente con gli anni e la conseguente maturazione, sempre se mantiene la testa ben salda sul calcio.


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2016)

Ok, i giornali tendono a pomparlo (ma in fondo con quale giocatore non lo fanno?), ma addirittura sopravvalutato? La verità è che Pogba è davvero forte e che probabilmente non esiste un centrocampista più completo di lui (solo Yaya forse, che però ormai è vecchio). Gli manca ancora un piccolo step, ma è giovane e sono certo che diventerà il più forte centrocampista al mondo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2016)

Evitiamo questi tread, passiamo giustamente per rosiconi, ci facciamo del male da soli,
i nostri centrocampisti non valgono l'ultima riserva della Juve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2016)

Torros, io non capisco come fai ad aprire sempre topic del genere 
I giornali fanno questo lavoro con milioni di giocatori (per esempio i paragoni De Sciglio-Maldini, Neymar-Pelè), non c'è da stupirsi. Ma il valore del giocatore non si discute.


----------



## vota DC (1 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non è pompato, è uno dei migliori centrocampisti del mondo e giocherebbe titolare ovunque. Aveva bisogno di fare il salto di qualità quest'anno, soprattutto dal punto di vista mentale, e lo ha fatto, difatti in ogni gol importante della stagione dei bianconeri c'è il suo zampino.



Zampino per fare gol contro squadre che si mettono a 90 però. Per fare il salto di qualità doveva andare in campionati dove le altre squadre cercano di vincere invece di partire con la mentalità di non impegnarsi contro la juventus e raggranellare punti contro le altre piccole per puntare al terzo posto.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Evitiamo questi tread, passiamo giustamente per rosiconi, ci facciamo del male da soli,
> i nostri centrocampisti non valgono l'ultima riserva della Juve.



Bravo


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ma quanto lo pompano i giornali?
> 
> 
> premesso che per me è un ottimo giocatore ma che la pompagine mediatica a cui è sottoposto questo giocatore ha pochi paragoni negli ultimi 20 anni.
> Per me è un grande giocatore che messo però in un contesto di squadra come Barca, Bayern o Real Madrid sarebbe uno tra tanti e non avrebbe assolutamente l'impatto che ha alla Juve(che è una sorta di Atletico Madrid per me). Fino ad ora sopratutto in champions ha dimostrato veramente poco per elevarlo a questo fenomeno epocale di cui parlano i giornali.




Il miglior centrocampista in prospettiva perchè , non dimentichiamolo, è un '93!!!
Questo campione potrebbe giocare sicuramente nel real, barca o bayern. Tecnico , potente e agile come nessuno in giro. 
Ragazzi la juve anni fa ha fatto un colpaccio a prenderlo a zero.
Sul fatto che la stampi lo osanni a torto o ragione però sono d'accordo con te. E succede un pò troppo spesso coi calciatori della juve. Non so se sia potere mediatico o cosa. Vi voglio porre un esempio. Pirlo. Sarete tutti d'accordo con me che il miglior pirlo lo abbiamo visto al milan credo. Un giocatore meraviglioso. Una classe e una qualità infinite. In quel ruolo non ho mai visto giocare nessuno come lui : padronanza di palleggio, gioco corto e gioco lungo, dribbling, calma fuori dalla norma. E poi, una qualità che hanno in pochi : ambidestro. Andrea quando attaccato da destra portava palla col sinistro e quando attaccato da sinistra conduceva palla col destro (Guardate la conduzione palla di montolivo e imprecate!!!). Roba da leccarsi i baffi. Basti pensare che ce lo invidiavano i brasiliani, e ho detto tutto. Le qualità di pirlo non finoscono qua : bravissimo sui calci piazzati. Insomma, era a mio parere il leader indiscusso di quel milan e di quel ciclo. Però non veniva mai acclamato oltremodo. Forse perchè in rosa avevamo seedorf, kaka, sheva ecc ecc? Potrebbe essere. Era tutta la squadra ad essere meravigliosa. Però la stessa cosa accadde al mondiale 2006. Nessuno mette in dubbio che buffon e cannavaro disputarono un grande mondiale però le chiavi di quella squadra le aveva pirlo. Un fenomeno assoluto che non buttava mai una palla e attorno al quale si esaltavano tutti perchè ,dando la palla ad andrea, era letteralmente in cassaforte. Per me quel pallone d'oro doveva essere suo , ancor prima di cannavaro. Arrivarono poi gli anni della juve e assistetti a qualcosa che mai avrei creduto : la stampa inizia ad osannare pirlo come se lo avesse scoperto solo allora. Si inneggiava alla sua classe come se al milan non avesse scritto la storia e regalato pagine indimenticabili di calcio. Non ho mai mandato giù questo comportamento quindi oggi concordo con te. La stampa esalta a suo piacimento un atleta anzichè un altro . Non so se sia malafede o poca conoscenza calcistica.
P.S. a chi pensa che il miglior pirlo sia stato alla juve invito a rivedere milan-deportivo 4-1 del 23-3-2004. Quel pirlo non lo hanno mai ammirato. Un 'grazie sentito' a che ha messo alla porta quel campione assoluto dandolo per bollito e lo ha regalato alla juve. Oggi , a 36 anni, vorrei ancora vederlo disegnare calcio nel mio centrocampo.


----------



## addox (2 Maggio 2016)

Credo che il problema sia la valutazione che i gobbi ormai da qualche anno danno sui 100 milioni. E' forte ma non vale quei soldi.


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2016)

addox ha scritto:


> Credo che il problema sia la valutazione che i gobbi ormai da qualche anno danno sui 100 milioni. E' forte ma non vale quei soldi.



La valutazione è figlia di un mercato che ormai non fa più valutazioni consone.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Maggio 2016)

E' un giocatore che gioca molto di fisico, non di tecnica, ho visto che spesso si frappone fra palla e avversario e riesce ad andarsene in velocità. L'esatto contrario di quello che fanno Rakitic, Modric, Verratti e Iniesta che riescono ad eludere gli avversari grazie alla loro tecnica ed eleganza. 

Pogba ha un bel tiro e per questo farà sempre tanti gol, però non ha il lancio lungo che ti spacca in due la squadra avversaria e non ha il dribbling secco che ti crea la superiorità numerica. 

Però grazie ad un fisico pazzesco, finché gli reggerà e finché farà una vita da atleta, sarà sicuramente uno dei centrocampisti più forti; però avrà sempre bisogno di avere al suo fianco un vero leader metronomo che lo aiuti e gestisca la palla in sua vece.

E' forte, nessuno lo nega, però non è un fenomeno che cambia totalmente una squadra.

Finisco con un dato: alla sua età Seedorf, oltre a vari scudetti e coppe nazionali in Olanda e Spagna, aveva vinto due CL e una coppa Intercontinentale....


----------



## Torros (2 Maggio 2016)

beh no adesso non esageriamo il dribbling e la tecnica gli ha eccome trovo semplicemente che sia troppo esaltato e pompato dalla stampa.


----------



## Torros (2 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il miglior centrocampista in prospettiva perchè , non dimentichiamolo, è un '93!!!
> Questo campione potrebbe giocare sicuramente nel real, barca o bayern. Tecnico , potente e agile come nessuno in giro.
> Ragazzi la juve anni fa ha fatto un colpaccio a prenderlo a zero.
> Sul fatto che la stampi lo osanni a torto o ragione però sono d'accordo con te. E succede un pò troppo spesso coi calciatori della juve. Non so se sia potere mediatico o cosa. Vi voglio porre un esempio. Pirlo. Sarete tutti d'accordo con me che il miglior pirlo lo abbiamo visto al milan credo. Un giocatore meraviglioso. Una classe e una qualità infinite. In quel ruolo non ho mai visto giocare nessuno come lui : padronanza di palleggio, gioco corto e gioco lungo, dribbling, calma fuori dalla norma. E poi, una qualità che hanno in pochi : ambidestro. Andrea quando attaccato da destra portava palla col sinistro e quando attaccato da sinistra conduceva palla col destro (Guardate la conduzione palla di montolivo e imprecate!!!). Roba da leccarsi i baffi. Basti pensare che ce lo invidiavano i brasiliani, e ho detto tutto. Le qualità di pirlo non finoscono qua : bravissimo sui calci piazzati. Insomma, era a mio parere il leader indiscusso di quel milan e di quel ciclo. Però non veniva mai acclamato oltremodo. Forse perchè in rosa avevamo seedorf, kaka, sheva ecc ecc? Potrebbe essere. Era tutta la squadra ad essere meravigliosa. Però la stessa cosa accadde al mondiale 2006. Nessuno mette in dubbio che buffon e cannavaro disputarono un grande mondiale però le chiavi di quella squadra le aveva pirlo. Un fenomeno assoluto che non buttava mai una palla e attorno al quale si esaltavano tutti perchè ,dando la palla ad andrea, era letteralmente in cassaforte. Per me quel pallone d'oro doveva essere suo , ancor prima di cannavaro. Arrivarono poi gli anni della juve e assistetti a qualcosa che mai avrei creduto : la stampa inizia ad osannare pirlo come se lo avesse scoperto solo allora. Si inneggiava alla sua classe come se al milan non avesse scritto la storia e regalato pagine indimenticabili di calcio. Non ho mai mandato giù questo comportamento quindi oggi concordo con te. La stampa esalta a suo piacimento un atleta anzichè un altro . Non so se sia malafede o poca conoscenza calcistica.
> P.S. a chi pensa che il miglior pirlo sia stato alla juve invito a rivedere milan-deportivo 4-1 del 23-3-2004. Quel pirlo non lo hanno mai ammirato. Un 'grazie sentito' a che ha messo alla porta quel campione assoluto dandolo per bollito e lo ha regalato alla juve. Oggi , a 36 anni, vorrei ancora vederlo disegnare calcio nel mio centrocampo.



E' li che volevo arrivare la stampa sportiva che in generale è sempre pro-rube osanna i giocatore della vecchia ladrona in un modo incredibile. 

Nessuno discute le qualità di Pogba(o anche di Dybala) però la pompaggine mediatica a cui sono sottoposti è assurda. 
Anche la storia dei rimpianti col Bayern è ridicola. No perché altrimenti che diciamo dell'Atletico che il Barca l'ha pure buttato fuori senza chiacchiere ma con i fatti?


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> E' li che volevo arrivare la stampa sportiva che in generale è sempre pro-rube osanna i giocatore della vecchia ladrona in un modo incredibile.
> 
> Nessuno discute le qualità di Pogba(o anche di Dybala) però la pompaggine mediatica a cui sono sottoposti è assurda.
> Anche la storia dei rimpianti col Bayern è ridicola. No perché altrimenti che diciamo dell'Atletico che il Barca l'ha pure buttato fuori senza chiacchiere ma con i fatti?



per me c'è un abisso tra pogba e dybala, pogba è un fenomeno che sposta gli equilibri e sarebbe titolare in qualsiasi big europea oltre a fare la differenza anche li, dybala è solo un ottimo giocatore, e lui non sarebbe titolare dappertutto


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2016)

poi per quanto riguarda il discorso del topic per me non è sopravvalutato per nulla, è semplicemente il centrocampista più forte al mondo, ragazzi questo sa fare tutto e fa la differenza in maniera clamorosa, se togli lui alla juve togli tantissimo, è il giocatore più importante per distacco


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' un giocatore che gioca molto di fisico, non di tecnica, ho visto che spesso si frappone fra palla e avversario e riesce ad andarsene in velocità. L'esatto contrario di quello che fanno Rakitic, Modric, Verratti e Iniesta che riescono ad eludere gli avversari grazie alla loro tecnica ed eleganza.
> 
> Pogba ha un bel tiro e per questo farà sempre tanti gol, però non ha il lancio lungo che ti spacca in due la squadra avversaria e non ha il dribbling secco che ti crea la superiorità numerica.
> 
> ...



diciamo che è più completo di quelli che hai citato forse per questo motivo qui, quelli la sono registi, pogba non è un regista, non ha i tempi di gioco che hanno quelli la ma è un giocatore molto più dominante, da solo riesce a coprire una quantità di campo notevole oltre ad avere colpi anche da numero dieci..seedorf per me è sempre stato un autentico fenomeno anche sottovalutato da molti, per me nettamente meglio di iniesta per dirne uno


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me c'è un abisso tra pogba e dybala, pogba è un fenomeno che sposta gli equilibri e sarebbe titolare in qualsiasi big europea oltre a fare la differenza anche li, dybala è solo un ottimo giocatore, e lui non sarebbe titolare dappertutto



Per me quello lodato oltremodo è dybala, non pogba. Non credo sia un 'crack' calcistico come lo si vuole dipingere. L'eletto addiruttura , a detta di qualcuno. Se c'è una qualità in cui eccelle Dybala è la rapidità di esecuzione stop-tiro, stop-assist. Devo riconoscergli che in questa peculiarità è fortissimo. Per il resto non mi entusiasma particolarmente. Gran giocatore ,sia chiaro,ho grossi dubbi se elevarlo al livello dei top mondiali come molti fanno . Però tra il miglior giuseppe rossi( martoriato dagli infortuni che ne hanno bloccato l'ascesa) e il miglior dybala io ad oggi scelgo rossi. Ovviamente stiamo parlando di un '93 e il tempo potrà anche darmi torto ma col senno del poi è facile valutare chi sia stato meglio. Le valutazioni tecniche vanno fatte soprattutto sbilanciandosi. Per me il possibile crack è bernardeschi ad esempio. Lo ha richiesto espressamente ancelotti. E carletto di calcio ne capisce.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me quello lodato oltremodo è dybala, non pogba. Non credo sia un 'crack' calcistico come lo si vuole dipingere. L'eletto addiruttura , a detta di qualcuno. Se c'è una qualità in cui eccelle Dybala è la rapidità di esecuzione stop-tiro, stop-assist. Devo riconoscergli che in questa peculiarità è fortissimo. Per il resto non mi entusiasma particolarmente. Gran giocatore ,sia chiaro,ho grossi dubbi se elevarlo al livello dei top mondiali come molti fanno . Però tra il miglior giuseppe rossi( martoriato dagli infortuni che ne hanno bloccato l'ascesa) e il miglior dybala io ad oggi scelgo rossi. Ovviamente stiamo parlando di un '93 e il tempo potrà anche darmi torto ma col senno del poi è facile valutare chi sia stato meglio. Le valutazioni tecniche vanno fatte soprattutto sbilanciandosi. Per me il possibile crack è bernardeschi ad esempio. Lo ha richiesto espressamente ancelotti. E carletto di calcio ne capisce.



quoto tutto su dybala, la penso allo stesso modo, bernardeschi piace a molti allenatori perchè è molto duttile, è il prototipo del giocatore moderno, un ala che fa tutta la fascia e ha sia atletismo che tecnica, più completo di un berardi per dire che però secondo me è più tecnico col pallone tra i piedi anche se viaggia a un ritmo decisamente più basso


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quoto tutto su dybala, la penso allo stesso modo, bernardeschi piace a molti allenatori perchè è molto duttile, è il prototipo del giocatore moderno, un ala che fa tutta la fascia e ha sia atletismo che tecnica, più completo di un berardi per dire che però secondo me è più tecnico col pallone tra i piedi anche se viaggia a un ritmo decisamente più basso



Eppure sai che secondo me bernardeschi come ala è sprecato? Per fargli fare tutta la fascia su e giù intendo. Mi piacerebbe vederlo attaccante esterno destro in un tridente o seconda punta con libertà di svariare su tutto il fronte d'attacco. Palla al piede è fortissimo e anche per come si muove senza. Molto più forte di berardi che sa giocare solo in un 4-3-3. Bernardeschi sa giocare ovunque e giocatori cosi oggi sono rarissimi. Vi rendete conto che il fiorentino con paulo sousa ha fatto addirittura l'esterno di centrocampo in un centrocampo a 4 in fase di non possesso mentre in fase di possesso diventava trequartista? Una roba mai vista.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eppure sai che secondo me bernardeschi come ala è sprecato? Per fargli fare tutta la fascia su e giù intendo. Mi piacerebbe vederlo attaccante esterno destro in un tridente o seconda punta con libertà di svariare su tutto il fronte d'attacco. Palla al piede è fortissimo e anche per come si muove senza. Molto più forte di berardi che sa giocare solo in un 4-3-3. Bernardeschi sa giocare ovunque e giocatori cosi oggi sono rarissimi. Vi rendete conto che il fiorentino con paulo sousa ha fatto addirittura l'esterno di centrocampo in un centrocampo a 4 in fase di non possesso mentre in fase di possesso diventava trequartista? Una roba mai vista.



esatto, secondo me è proprio sprecato, in zona gol ha perso qualcosina per questo, spesso ha fatto quasi il terzino perchè se fa il quinto in un centrocampo a 5 ti puoi quasi considerare un terzino, questo saprebbe fare pure la seconda punta, a me piaceva anche quando esordi l'anno scorso giocando a ridosso della punta più in posizione centrale perchè poi ha anche un ottimo calcio con entrambi i piedi e può svariare meglio sia a destra che a sinistra partendo dal centro


----------



## davoreb (2 Maggio 2016)

Per me Pogba è sopravvalutato nel senso che per me ad OGGI è inferiore ad una decina di centrocampisti in Europa, anche a Vidal per esempio.

Poi per il futuro si vedrà, infatti è ancora giovanissimo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Per me Pogba è sopravvalutato nel senso che per me ad OGGI è inferiore ad una decina di centrocampisti in Europa, anche a Vidal per esempio.
> 
> Poi per il futuro si vedrà, infatti è ancora giovanissimo.



Vidal io lo metto tra i primi cinque


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Maggio 2016)

Pogba è già adesso il numero 1 al mondo e a fine carriera sarà considerato tra i 5 centrocampisti più forti di sempre


----------



## davoreb (3 Maggio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Pogba è già adesso il numero 1 al mondo e a fine carriera sarà considerato tra i 5 centrocampisti più forti di sempre



Ma in base a cosa è oggi il numero 1 al mondo? 

Cioè per fare un esempio Kaka nel 2007 era considerato n.1 al mondo dopo aver trascinato il Milan a vincere la Champions con goals, giocate e ridicolizzando le difese di mezza europa e questo era palese per quasi tutti.

Cosa ha fatto Pogba? L'anno scorso la Juve l'ha trascinata molto più Tevez che Pogba e quest'anno la Juve è uscita agli ottavi.

Attualmente io gli considero superiori almeno Modric, Vidal, Muller, Iniesta, Di Maria e se la gioca con qualche altro tra cui Kross, Verratti, Rakitic.

Cioè se Pogba era n.1 al mondo mi aspetto una prestazione alla Seedorf contro United nel 2007 (cito questa perchè è quella che mi ricordo) invece niente, contro il Bayern non ha fatto male ma non è stato per niente dominante.


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Pogba è già adesso il numero 1 al mondo e a fine carriera sarà considerato tra i 5 centrocampisti più forti di sempre



Se vabbè dai


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Pogba è già adesso il numero 1 al mondo e a fine carriera sarà considerato tra i 5 centrocampisti più forti di sempre



Nono, tra i 5 giocatori più forti di tutti gli sport. Ma per piacere..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

Pogba re dell'universo lol. Comunque in una top 10 ci può stare, mica è una sega.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Maggio 2016)

Non credo sia sopravvalutato, semplicemente non ha ancora fatto il salto di qualità del fenomeno; l'anno scorso c'erano vidal, tevez, pirlo e marchisio che "lavoravano" anche per lui, che così poteva semplicemente prendere palla sulla trequarti e fare i suoi giochini con la palla e andare al tiro o fornire l'assist. Ora che deve prendere in mano il centrocampo a livello di qualità e quantità obiettivamente fa più fatica. Forse gli farebbero bene anche un pò di umiltà e meno twitter, e più calci nel sedere quando giochicchia inutilmente con la palla; diciamo che se vuoi diventare meglio di pelè e maradona come ha detto lui la scorsa settimana devi parlare meno e correre di più, e magari abbassare un attimino la cresta; per adesso non vale di certo le cifre di cui si parla per la sua cessione. Detto questo non tarderà a fare anche questo salto di qualità poichè stiamo parlando di un fenomeno vero a mio parere.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Maggio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Pogba è già adesso il numero 1 al mondo e a fine carriera sarà considerato tra i 5 centrocampisti più forti di sempre



Rotfl.....poi si chiedono perché sono considerati sopravvalutati i giocatori della rube.


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Maggio 2016)

Sicuro viene portato in pompa magna da tutti, ma è veramente forte ragazzi, sarebbe titolare in qualsiasi squadra.


----------



## davoreb (3 Maggio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sicuro viene portato in pompa magna da tutti, ma è veramente forte ragazzi, sarebbe titolare in qualsiasi squadra.



su questo hai ragione ma c'è una grossa differenza tra veramente forte, titolare in qualsiasi squadra e il più forte di tutti pallone d'oro ecc. chi dice la seconda lo sopravaluta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Pogba è già adesso il numero 1 al mondo e a fine carriera sarà considerato tra i 5 centrocampisti più forti di sempre


Il commento più obiettivo di sempre.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

Per le sue caratteristiche è il miglior centrocampista al mondo, c'è poco da fare. Certo è che finché non vincerà qualcosa come una Champion's League, non si avvicinerà come importanza ai Rijkaard, Pirlo, Gerrard, Iniesta, Xabi di turno. Ma adesso non so chi sia più forte di lui..


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il commento più obiettivo di sempre.



l'avatar di dinho


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per le sue caratteristiche è il miglior centrocampista al mondo, c'è poco da fare. Certo è che finché non vincerà qualcosa come una Champion's League, non si avvicinerà come importanza ai Rijkaard, Pirlo, Gerrard, Iniesta, Xabi di turno. Ma adesso non so chi sia più forte di lui..



la penso come te, per me è il centrocampista più forte al mondo perchè è stracompleto e perchè ha una strapotere fisico e tecnico che non ha nessuno, oggettivamente si può mettere tra i primi cinque, però come hanno detto altri dovrebbe dimostrare di più a livello europeo


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

Io vorrei solo capire chi è più forte di lui al momento. Con quelle caratteristiche nessuno, in generale come centrocampista potrebbero piacere di più altri, a me piace di più un Modric ad esempio, ma Pogba sarebbe titolare veramente ovunque.


----------



## vota DC (3 Maggio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io vorrei solo capire chi è più forte di lui al momento. Con quelle caratteristiche nessuno, in generale come centrocampista potrebbero piacere di più altri, a me piace di più un Modric ad esempio, ma Pogba sarebbe titolare veramente ovunque.



Ma il problema è che lo vediamo poco. Le uniche partite dove gioca veramente sono quelle in CL, cioè vedendo Tyson picchiare bambini non capisci se è campione o meno e le partite di campionato per la Juventus sono quelle.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'avatar di dinho



Sì ma con la maglia gialla.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che lo vediamo poco. Le uniche partite dove gioca veramente sono quelle in CL, cioè vedendo Tyson picchiare bambini non capisci se è campione o meno e le partite di campionato per la Juventus sono quelle.



Pogba fa la differenza sempre.


----------



## vota DC (3 Maggio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pogba fa la differenza sempre.



Ma meno avanti va la squadra meno può dimostrarlo. Ok l'altro anno, ma quest'anno la Juventus è uscita subito perciò per valutare ci sono le partite dove gli avversari si mettono a 90 e sono al guinzaglio dell'arbitro nel caso decidessero di impegnarsi.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma meno avanti va la squadra meno può dimostrarlo. Ok l'altro anno, ma quest'anno la Juventus è uscita subito perciò per valutare ci sono le partite dove gli avversari si mettono a 90 e sono al guinzaglio dell'arbitro nel caso decidessero di impegnarsi.


Certo. Ma trovami un centrocampista più forte di lui, ora.


----------



## Black (3 Maggio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Pogba è già adesso il numero 1 al mondo e a fine carriera sarà considerato tra i 5 centrocampisti più forti di sempre



uahahahaha!!! dai dimmi che stai scherzando ti prego!


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma in base a cosa è oggi il numero 1 al mondo?
> 
> Cioè per fare un esempio Kaka nel 2007 era considerato n.1 al mondo dopo aver trascinato il Milan a vincere la Champions con goals, giocate e ridicolizzando le difese di mezza europa e questo era palese per quasi tutti.
> 
> ...



ma Kaka era un trequartista/seconda punta...
forse mi sono espresso male,sarà considerato tra i migliori relativamente al ruolo da lui ricoperto di mediano/mezzala


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il commento più obiettivo di sempre.



sulla seconda ci rivediamo tra 10 anni per ridiscuterne  ...sulla prima ne sono fermamente convinto, attualmente è il centrocampista numero 1 al mondo e non ho dubbi


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Maggio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> uahahahaha!!! dai dimmi che stai scherzando ti prego!



tra 10 anni vedremo


----------



## davoreb (4 Maggio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma trovami un centrocampista più forte di lui, ora.



Vidal: Nella sfida bayern juve lo ha surclassato.

Non parliamo di prospettiva ma attualmente.


----------



## davoreb (4 Maggio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> ma Kaka era un trequartista/seconda punta...
> forse mi sono espresso male,sarà considerato tra i migliori relativamente al ruolo da lui ricoperto di mediano/mezzala



Ok prestazione alla Seedorf 2007? Ad oggi Pogba tra i primi 5/10 al mondo che è una gran cosa per la sua età.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ok prestazione alla Seedorf 2007? Ad oggi Pogba tra i primi 5/10 al mondo che è una gran cosa per la sua età.



Basta aspettare il 2024, quando avrà l'età di Seedorf nel 2007. 

Schweinsteiger, Ballack, Gerrard, Lampard, Yaya Touré, Deco, Nedved, Emerson, Modric, Moutinho

Messo nomi a caso, senza alcuna connessione, solo per chiedere se le cose migliori della loro carriera le hanno fatte vedere a 22-23 anni.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (4 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vidal: Nella sfida bayern juve lo ha surclassato.
> 
> Non parliamo di prospettiva ma attualmente.



cooosa? Vidal in Bayern Juve lo ha surclassato? Semmai è l'esatto contrario...Pogba in Bayern Juve ha fatto un partitone!

Gol del vantaggio
Assist a Cuadrado del possibile 0-3 che avrebbe chiuso la partita!
Assist a Mandzukic del possibile 4-3 che l'avrebbe riaperta nei supplementari
Oltre a questo,un lavoro difensivo eccezionale!... non ha sbagliato un pallone in uscita e ne ha recuperati diversi.

Se c'è stato un giocatore che è stato surclassato in quella partita è stato proprio Vidal che x 70 minuti non ha visto un pallone...!
Poi quando noi siamo calati ed il Bayern è uscito alla distanza anche Vidal è venuto fuori ma nn fosse stato x quel pallone recuperato ad Evra la sua sarebbe stata una partita altamente negativa.

Stare a discutere Pogba quest'anno nn ha senso.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Pogba ha la fortuna di giocare in una squadra molto forte e ordinata, altrove avreve la vita difficile.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma trovami un centrocampista più forte di lui, ora.



Modric, Iniesta, Kroos,Verratti. Vanno bene?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Modric, Iniesta, Kroos,Verratti. Vanno bene?



Non sono d'accordo. L'unico che considero forte uguale con caratteristiche diverse è Modric, ma Pogba Kroos e Verratti se lo mangia.. Iniesta è in fase calante, dai.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Maggio 2016)

I giocatori francesi hanno votato Griezmann come miglior giocatore francese della stagione...eh ma Pogba non è pompato dai media


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Maggio 2016)

E quindi? Devono sceglierne uno...


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I giocatori francesi hanno votato Griezmann come miglior giocatore francese della stagione...eh ma Pogba non è pompato dai media



ha trascinato l'atletico alla finale di champions ci sta che lo abbiano votato, ma come valore del giocatore per me non c'è storia, pogba è forte forte


----------



## mandraghe (13 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ha trascinato l'atletico alla finale di champions ci sta che lo abbiano votato, ma come valore del giocatore per me non c'è storia, pogba è forte forte



Sono d'accordo su tutto eh, però, specie in Itaglia, la notizia è stata accolta come se fosse un delitto di lesa maestà.

Tuttosport, almeno nel sito, non ha nemmeno dato la notizia, evidentemente per loro era troppo oltraggiosa


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I giocatori francesi hanno votato Griezmann come miglior giocatore francese della stagione...eh ma Pogba non è pompato dai media



Cosa centra esattamente tutto ciò?


----------



## mandraghe (13 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cosa centra esattamente tutto ciò?



Ho risposto sopra, il titolo del topic non è quanto è forte Pogba, e lo è, nessuno le nega, ma quanto è sopravvalutato (dalla stampa, soprattutto quella italiana).

Se a votare fossero stati i giornalisti italiani credo che il risultato sarebbe stato diverso. Mentre qua in Italia tutti lo considerano un semidio, secondo solo a Messi e CR7, altrove lo giudicano con altre proporzioni. Tutto qua.


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho risposto sopra, il titolo del topic non è quanto è forte Pogba, e lo è, nessuno le nega, ma quanto è sopravvalutato (dalla stampa, soprattutto quella italiana).
> 
> Se a votare fossero stati i giornalisti italiani credo che il risultato sarebbe stato diverso. Mentre qua in Italia tutti lo considerano un semidio, secondo solo a Messi e CR7, altrove lo giudicano con altre proporzioni. Tutto qua.



Si, ma non capisco lo scandalizzarsi di una cosa che succede da anni e praticamente per ogni giocatore un pelino sopra la media. Il giornalismo sportivo è al 99% letame, lo sappiamo.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I giocatori francesi hanno votato Griezmann come miglior giocatore francese della stagione...eh ma Pogba non è pompato dai media



Quindi calciatori o giornalisti, non cambia niente, i premi li vince sempre chi i gol li fa.  Xavi e Iniesta ne sanno qualcosa.


----------



## Doctore (14 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho risposto sopra, il titolo del topic non è quanto è forte Pogba, e lo è, nessuno le nega, ma quanto è sopravvalutato (dalla stampa, soprattutto quella italiana).
> 
> Se a votare fossero stati i giornalisti italiani credo che il risultato sarebbe stato diverso. Mentre qua in Italia tutti lo considerano un semidio, secondo solo a Messi e CR7, altrove lo giudicano con altre proporzioni. Tutto qua.



I giornalisti italiani pompano tutti giocatori che sono un pelino sopra la media...abbiamo un campionato fatto di pippe cosmiche...
Questa juve 10 anni fa sarebbe arrivata quarta al massimo.


----------



## koti (14 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> I giornalisti italiani pompano tutti giocatori che sono un pelino sopra la media...abbiamo un campionato fatto di pippe cosmiche...
> *Questa juve 10 anni fa sarebbe arrivata quarta al massimo.*


Non esageriamo, nella serie A di dieci anni fa questa Juve sulla carta sarebbe stata inferiore solo al Milan (parlo del Milan con ancora Sheva in squadra). La Juve di Capello non sono sicuro fosse più forte di quella di adesso, in Italia ok era dominante, ma in Europa prendeva sberle da chiunque.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Maggio 2016)

Se la Juve prende Pjanic, per i media diventerà il centrocampista più forte del Mondo. Scontato.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Maggio 2016)

sopravvalutato non credo, ha dimostrato cosa sa fare, che poi la juve e i media ci marcino sopra inventandosi cifre dai 150 mln in su è un altro discorso, ma che sia un top player non ci sono dubbi


----------



## prebozzio (15 Maggio 2016)

Talmente sopravvalutato che io venderei tutta la squadra (Donnarumma escluso) per averlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Talmente sopravvalutato che io venderei tutta la squadra (Donnarumma escluso) per averlo



a chi lo dici...prendo lui e morata (i sopravvalutati) e do via tutti i miei giocatori di movimento, sono già più forte sicuro


----------



## Torros (15 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ha trascinato l'atletico alla finale di champions ci sta che lo abbiano votato, ma come valore del giocatore per me non c'è storia, pogba è forte forte



anche per me non c'è storica nel senso che per me Griezmann che vale quanto o poco meno Neymar mangia in testa a Pogba.. Ruoli diversi ma quello che sposta di più è certamente Griezmann.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Maggio 2016)

Anche Pogba sposta gli equilibri, così come l'altro francesino.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> anche per me non c'è storica nel senso che per me Griezmann che vale quanto o poco meno Neymar mangia in testa a Pogba.. Ruoli diversi ma quello che sposta di più è certamente Griezmann.



per me griezmann è un ottimo giocatore, Pogba un campione, potenziale fenomeno nel suo ruolo, come griezmann ce ne sono tanti come pogba no, sono giocatori di categorie diverse


----------



## Torros (15 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me griezmann è un ottimo giocatore, Pogba un campione, potenziale fenomeno nel suo ruolo, come griezmann ce ne sono tanti come pogba no, sono giocatori di categorie diverse



quante seconde punte o ali segnano 30 e più gol ma anche solo 20?

tanti non mi sembra.. E poi cmq sono alla fine quelli che fanno la differenza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> quante seconde punte o ali segnano 30 e più gol ma anche solo 20?
> 
> tanti non mi sembra.. E poi cmq sono alla fine quelli che fanno la differenza.



è a tutti gli effetti una punta, da almeno un paio di anni


----------



## mandraghe (16 Maggio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quindi calciatori o giornalisti, non cambia niente, i premi li vince sempre chi i gol li fa.  Xavi e Iniesta ne sanno qualcosa.



Anche Baresi e Maldini sull'argomento potrebbero dire molte cose


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Maggio 2016)

Pogba completa solo 3 dribbling a partita, ho capito che è scarso


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2016)

Buon giocatore che sicuramente vorrei nella mia squadra, ma di certo non un fenomeno come viene decantato, tra i primi top player al mondo lui non c'è.


----------



## Torros (30 Giugno 2016)

E' sopravvalutato e se andrà al Real sarà totalmente ridimensionato. Farà tanto lavoro sporco per Cr7 e co. Alla Juventus è il principale finalizzatore e rifinitore ed è l'unico motivo del perché rende cosi. La palla è una sopratutto al Real.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> E' sopravvalutato e se andrà al Real sarà totalmente ridimensionato. Farà tanto lavoro sporco per Cr7 e co. Alla Juventus è il principale finalizzatore e rifinitore ed è l'unico motivo del perché rende cosi. La palla è una sopratutto al Real.



quello che dici è ovvio ma non può dire che non sia tra i centrocampisti più forti al mondo, forse per caratteristiche il migliore, è unico, ha potenzialità sulla carta devastanti


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Sfido chiunque a dire che non è sopravvalutato.

Se non fosse per i gol che segna sarebbe un mediano come tanti. Che affare che ha fatto la giuve...che affare! Cioè ha ricavato più di 100 milioni per un giocatore che non sposta nessun equilibrio.

Se si guarda a come Bale ha giustificato il suo costo, Pogba, ad oggi, rischia di rivelarsi come un investimento tecnicamente disastroso. (Perchè economicamente è sicuro che lo Utd recupererà tutti i soldi spesi.)


----------



## Schism75 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Eppure due tre anni fa era una mezzala devastante. Una involuzione, anche tattica.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sfido chiunque a dire che non è sopravvalutato.
> 
> Se non fosse per i gol che segna sarebbe un mediano come tanti. Che affare che ha fatto la giuve...che affare! Cioè ha ricavato più di 100 milioni per un giocatore che non sposta nessun equilibrio.
> 
> Se si guarda a come Bale ha giustificato il suo costo, Pogba, ad oggi, rischia di rivelarsi come un investimento tecnicamente disastroso. (Perchè economicamente è sicuro che lo Utd recupererà tutti i soldi spesi.)



Però se guardi il rendimento del gioco della juve quest'anno...


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però se guardi il rendimento del gioco della juve quest'anno...



Beh manca Marchisio e inoltre non hanno preso un sostituto del francese, stanno giocando con Kedhira (Buono), Hernanes (meh), Lemina (acerbo) e Padoin (inutile). Probabilmente pensavano che Pjanic potesse sostituire e fare le stesse cose di Pogba, ma i due hanno un modo di giocare totalmente diverso.

Alla Juve non manca Pogba, semmai le manca un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Pogba.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Ottobre 2016)

Di sicuro Pogba non è scarso, ma non vale 100 milioni. Attualmente bisogna considerare che gioca fuori posizione e che mourinho gli chiede di giocare come Pirlo, che lui non è. Senza parlare del momento negativo del manchester e del fatto di essere allenato da un sopravalutato ed un incapace come Mourinho.


----------



## Heaven (23 Ottobre 2016)

Prendiamolo noi  per me si sbloccherà presto


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2016)

Imbarazzante


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2016)

Ho visto il primo tempo oggi , pare il fratello scarso di quello bianconero.
Certo che giocare lì non lo aiuta.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Novembre 2016)

questo ha fatto un errore gigantesco a passare dalla Juve dove, pur non essendo una leggenda come Buffon, era comunque amato come un Dio in terra per andare a Manchester in una squadra che d'estate era ancora un'incognita totale (ora invece è certo che fanno ridere) pensando di risollevarne il centrocampo da solo


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2016)

Godo 
Seriamente, ricorda veramente tanto l'esperienza di Kakà al Real Madrid. Va detto che la situazione di degrado dello United non aiuta di certo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2016)

Guadagna una fortuna e gioca in un campionato imbattibile al momento, ha fatto bene ad andare.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Novembre 2016)

Se Pogba è sopravvalutato Pjanic cos'è?


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2017)

Uppo per ricordare che ad oggi i 100 milioni spesi per questo qua si stanno dimostrando assolutamente male spesi.

Gli unici soldi ben spesi dallo United sono quelli per Ibra. Senza lo svedese lo United starebbe ripetendo la penosa stagione precedente.

Inutile anche dire che i giornalisti itagliani, appena il francese ha lasciato la giuve, ne hanno parlato poco e solo per rimarcarne la stagione poco più che mediocre.

Adesso il loro nuovo idolo è Dybala....ovviamente finché rimarrà alla giuve.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Marzo 2017)

Se i cinesi si presentassero con Pogba io sarei ben felice


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se i cinesi si presentassero con Pogba io sarei ben felice



Se si presentassero con Verratti sarebbe meglio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se si presentassero con Verratti sarebbe meglio


E se si presentassero con tutti e due?


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se si presentassero con tutti e due?



Basandomi su un calcolo statistico accurato (nonché sulle tasche vuote del Signor LI...) devo ammettere che è più probabile che stasera Adriana Lima e Kate Upton mi citofonino a casa...


----------



## prebozzio (14 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se si presentassero con Verratti sarebbe meglio


Perché scegliere? Famo tutti e due


----------



## mandraghe (5 Maggio 2017)

Visto ieri contro il Celta, che questo coso sia il giocatore più pagato della storia del football è davvero uno dei grandi misteri del calcio recente. Un altro mistero è come abbia fatto Marchegiani a dire che era uno dei migliori, ma questo è un altro discorso (cit.)

L'unica cosa buona in 95 minuti è stato un lancio per Mkhitaryan. Per il resto pascolate su pascolate come una pecora di razza. Non difende, non crea superiorità numerica, non contrasta, non apre il gioco, nulla di nulla.

Ieri in campo un fenomeno c'era e si chiama Rashford.


Piccola chiosa su un altro assistito di Raiola: Mkhitaryan, oltre al tiro sul lancio di Pogba non ha combinato niente, non c'è che dire: Mino ha fatto spendere oltre 150 mln ai Red Devils per due mezzi giocatori...quando si dice che oramai i procuratori oggidì son peggio degli imbonitori televisi alla Vanna Marchi.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2017)

La prossima sòla che venderanno sarà Dybala.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Maggio 2017)

per me Pogba non vale i 100 milioni spesi, come non valevano i soldi spesi neppure Bale, De Bruyne, Di Maria e Higuain...
ma il mercato questo è...

ma sicuramente, se giocasse in una posizione alla CR7 diventerebbe devastante...

per me l'errore sta nel volerlo far giocare alla Pirlo o alla Kakà...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2017)

Anche ieri ha gratificato chi lo definisce sopravvalutato e chi considera i 120 mln spesi una follia assoluta.

Questo qua continua a sfornare prestazioni indecenti e tolto qualche gol che fa da fuori area non fa cose degne di nota. Anzi ieri questa voglia di calciare a tutti i costi è stata una cosa deleteria e fastidiosa. Spesso fuori posizione, preso d'infilata e fiaccato dal palleggio del Real. Insomma ci ha capito davvero poco.

Inutile ricordare come la stampa italiana abbia smesso di considerarlo e ritenerlo un futuro vincitore di numerosi palloni d'oro. D'altronde al vero editore dei giornalai sportivi (la Juve) non serve più che i giornalisti di SERVIzio lo incensino: il pollo da spennare lo hanno infine trovato. Ora è il turno di Dybala: chissà chi sarà il fesso che si mangerà quest'altra polpetta avvelenata dalla premiata ditta Juve & giornalisti sportivi.

E chissà quante sghignazzate si fanno Marotta e Raiola ogni volta che pensano alla grandezza del pacco che hanno rifilato ai gonzi di Manchester.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Agosto 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche ieri ha gratificato chi lo definisce sopravvalutato e chi considera i 120 mln spesi una follia assoluta.
> 
> Questo qua continua a sfornare prestazioni indecenti e tolto qualche gol che fa da fuori area non fa cose degne di nota. Anzi ieri questa voglia di calciare a tutti i costi è stata una cosa deleteria e fastidiosa. Spesso fuori posizione, preso d'infilata e fiaccato dal palleggio del Real. Insomma ci ha capito davvero poco.
> 
> ...



Concordo e ti diro': Dybala mi sembra ancora peggio di Pogba sinceramente. Per lo meno il francese, per il ruolo in cui gioca, in Italia qualcosa aveva fatto vedere, mentre l'argentino vale in pratica un centinaio di milioni solo per due gol contro il Barcellona quest'anno. Robe da pazzi.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2017)

Io fossi una squadra estera ci penserei almeno un centinaio di volte prima di acquistare un giocatore come Pogba o Dybala dalla juve. Piuttosto prenderei Bonucci... ah no, ce lo abbiamo noi


----------



## Scii95 (9 Agosto 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io fossi una squadra estera ci penserei almeno un centinaio di volte prima di acquistare un giocatore come Pogba o Dybala dalla juve. Piuttosto prenderei Bonucci... ah no, ce lo abbiamo noi



Semplicemente perchè la Juve ormai è abituata a sopravvalutare ogni giocatore a prescindere. Anche la peggio pippa te lo fanno pagare 10 milioni.. Per me Pogba non valeva più di 50 milioni. Idem per Dybala, buon giocatore, ma per i prezzi che si sentono ultimamente non spenderei nemmeno 1/3 di quello che dicono. Ci sono giocatori che costano la metà, sono nettamente più forti e magari anche meno conosciuti..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Agosto 2017)

Scii95 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè la Juve ormai è abituata a sopravvalutare ogni giocatore a prescindere. Anche la peggio pippa te lo fanno pagare 10 milioni.. Per me Pogba non valeva più di 50 milioni. Idem per Dybala, buon giocatore, ma per i prezzi che si sentono ultimamente non spenderei nemmeno 1/3 di quello che dicono. Ci sono giocatori che costano la metà, sono nettamente più forti e magari anche meno conosciuti..



Li sopravvalutano anche grazie alla stampa, che li esalta tutti


----------



## Scii95 (9 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Li sopravvalutano anche grazie alla stampa, che li esalta tutti



Esatto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Agosto 2017)

Pogba è fortissimo, ma gioca in una non-squadra. La verità è che Mourinho non valorizza proprio nessuno; i giocatori li comprime, sacrificandoli sull'altare della vittoria.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pogba è fortissimo, ma gioca in una non-squadra. La verità è che Mourinho non valorizza proprio nessuno; i giocatori li comprime, sacrificandoli sull'altare della vittoria.



Anche quello che dici sullo United è vero, a me fa letteralmente schifo come "gioca"...e pure metà dei giocatori non li vorrei mai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Anche quello che dici sullo United è vero, a me fa letteralmente schifo come "gioca"...e pure metà dei giocatori non li vorrei mai


A me, invece, piacciono tanti giocatori dello United, che, purtroppo, sono costretti a difendersi in 10 dieci la linea del pallone, perché così vuole il mister, quando potrebbero benissimo dominare la stragrande maggioranza degli avversari.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Agosto 2017)

Pogba l'ho sempre ritenuto un sopravvalutato da quando stava alla Juve. Lo stesso penso del simulatore Dybala.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Agosto 2017)

Ha colpi da fuori classe, è innegabile, ma nessuno può diventare grande giocando a sprazzi. Deve crescere ancora molto e da ignorante mi sento di dire che Mou forse non è l'allenatore giusto per lui.


----------



## Schism75 (9 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me non si è evoluto, almeno finora, come le sue potenzialità dimostravano. durante i primi 2 anni di Juventus era impressionante, rivedevo in lui Rijakaard moderno. Ma poi è diventato un centrocampista che non eccelle in nulla, senza un ruolo ben definito.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (9 Agosto 2017)

Se posso dire la mia, Pogba è un grande campione, il suo problema si chiama Mourinho, che tatticamente è una capra e continua a farlo giocare troppo avanti, togliendogli in pratica spazio e raggio di azione. L'equivoco imho nasce addirittura dalla capacità di organizzare la composizione della rosa.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Agosto 2017)

non vale uanto pagato e non è forte quanto si dice che sia
ma è un giocatore comunque forte... ma solo in determinati contesti.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Agosto 2017)

Io ricordo un juventus-milan della stagione 2014-2015 dove siamo andati alllo stadiuma giocar col 4231 con muntari ed essien mediani, risultato: Pogba non toccò un pallone.

é stato sin d subito pompato perchè juventino, se si fosse trovato all chievo di lui non si sarebbe mai parlato.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2017)

Il problema di pogba è che ancora non si è capito se sia un centrocampista orizzontale o verticale .
Meglio lasciarlo bloccato per distribuire la qualità in mezzo al campo o chiedergli di andare su e giù e in questo caso chiedergli la qualità ma in velocità?
Durante la partita si prende tante pause e se il centrocampo dipende dalle sue giocate questo è un limite per lui e per la squadra.
Io credo vada gestito un pò come faceva il milan con seedorf : in mezzo al campo, in una mediana a tre , lui deve essere la mezz'ala sinistra e va affiancato da una mezz'ala destra che faccia tanto lavoro sporco( il nostro gattuso ) e da un play che garantisca la regolarità del gioco ( pirlo ).
In tale contesto , adeguatamente coperto e protetto, pogba avrebbe tempo e modo per accendere le sue giocate e azionare i suoi strappi quando il suo istinto lo guida a farlo.
Pogba non è un giocatore regolare e non può fare il normale, la sua dote sono le giocate eccezionali fatte di strappi, tiri dal limite , assist.
Relegarlo a centrocampista da compitino uccide la sua fantasia perchè non gli consente di accendersi .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Agosto 2017)

E' un ignorante del calcio, ogni anno viene sempre più fuori questo suo limite.

Fisciamente e tecnicamente è una bestia ma non basta


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Concordo e ti diro': Dybala mi sembra ancora peggio di Pogba sinceramente. Per lo meno il francese, per il ruolo in cui gioca, in Italia qualcosa aveva fatto vedere, mentre l'argentino vale in pratica un centinaio di milioni solo per due gol contro il Barcellona quest'anno. Robe da pazzi.




Infatti con l'argentino il pompaggio è molto più forsennato e indecente. Rendiamoci conto che in Italia è stato perfino giudicato superiore a Messi....Poi vai a vedere e vedi che questo non è nemmeno titolare inamovibile in nazionale.

Ritornando a Pogba mi pare riduttivo dare la colpa a Mourinho. Sicuramente il gioco del portoghese non lo aiuta ma io ci vedo anche grossi limiti caratteriali, tecnici e tattici del francese. Ieri ogni volta che prendeva palla non ha mai fatto una giocata vincente, perdendo molti palloni, senza riuscire a trovare la sua posizione in campo.

Secondo me Pogba per rendere al meglio dovrebbe giocare nei 3 che stanno dietro la punta in un 4-2-3-1. Sia da mezzala che da mediano finora ha dimostrato di avere troppi limiti, chissà magari sgravato da compiti difensivi importanti potrebbe fare meglio.

Di sicuro non si sta rivelando quel giocatore che i giornalai italiani dipingevano e di sicuro ad oggi la cifra pagata da MU si sta rivelando una scelta senza senso.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema di pogba è che ancora non si è capito se sia un centrocampista orizzontale o verticale .
> Meglio lasciarlo bloccato per distribuire la qualità in mezzo al campo o chiedergli di andare su e giù e in questo caso chiedergli la qualità ma in velocità?
> Durante la partita si prende tante pause e se il centrocampo dipende dalle sue giocate questo è un limite per lui e per la squadra.
> Io credo vada gestito un pò come faceva il milan con seedorf : in mezzo al campo, in una mediana a tre , lui deve essere la mezz'ala sinistra e va affiancato da una mezz'ala destra che faccia tanto lavoro sporco( il nostro gattuso ) e da un play che garantisca la regolarità del gioco ( pirlo ).
> ...


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema di pogba è che ancora non si è capito se sia un centrocampista orizzontale o verticale .
> Meglio lasciarlo bloccato per distribuire la qualità in mezzo al campo o chiedergli di andare su e giù e in questo caso chiedergli la qualità ma in velocità?
> Durante la partita si prende tante pause e se il centrocampo dipende dalle sue giocate questo è un limite per lui e per la squadra.
> Io credo vada gestito un pò come faceva il milan con seedorf : in mezzo al campo, in una mediana a tre , lui deve essere la mezz'ala sinistra e va affiancato da una mezz'ala destra che faccia tanto lavoro sporco( il nostro gattuso ) e da un play che garantisca la regolarità del gioco ( pirlo ).
> ...



Tempo fa pensavo che avrebbe potuto pure giocare in un centrocampo a due ma non e proprio capace di giocare li : non ha la tattica per giocare li e perde pure le sue migliori qualita.
Forse quando il fisico non sara piu quello potente di ora potra giocarci ma ad ora e follia metterlo li.
E non capisco nemmeno il senso di metterlo da esterno sinistro in un 4231.

Pogba e un box to box.
Mezzala sinistra. 
Ma molto sopravvalutato.


----------



## Lambro (9 Agosto 2017)

manca di intelligenza calcistica, non incide quando è il momento, fallisce per egoismo azioni pericolose (vedi ieri).
mi pare un Balotelli , uno dei tanti vorrei ma non posso.
la juve e raiola han fatto un affarone , lo united d'altronde per la smania di crescere non ne azzecca una spendendo cifre clamorose (che si puo' permettere )


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2017)

Pompatissimo io lo dico da molto tempo quando ancora alla Juve e faceva bene, ho sempre pensato che fosse bravo ma sicuro non top e ancora meno che valga 120 milioni colpaccio della Juve.


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Agosto 2017)

Non è nemmeno tra i primi 30 centrocampisti al mondo, i 100 milioni non si spiegano se non con un giro di megapolpette.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema di pogba è che ancora non si è capito se sia un centrocampista orizzontale o verticale .
> Meglio lasciarlo bloccato per distribuire la qualità in mezzo al campo o chiedergli di andare su e giù e in questo caso chiedergli la qualità ma in velocità?
> Durante la partita si prende tante pause e se il centrocampo dipende dalle sue giocate questo è un limite per lui e per la squadra.
> Io credo vada gestito un pò come faceva il milan con seedorf : in mezzo al campo, in una mediana a tre , lui deve essere la mezz'ala sinistra e va affiancato da una mezz'ala destra che faccia tanto lavoro sporco( il nostro gattuso ) e da un play che garantisca la regolarità del gioco ( pirlo ).
> ...



Quoto con il sangue. Infatti il suo periodo migliore, alla Juve, coincise con la presenza di Pirlo in regia, Vidal mezzala che lavorava per tre, davanti e dietro, e Tevez davanti, anche lui che lavorava per tre, fino al centrocampo. Pogba era, così, libero di fare il fenomeno e tutti i suoi giochetti senza preoccuparsi di regia e lavoro sporco. Era bello fresco quando gli arrivava la palla ed ecco il risultato. Solo un cieco non lo vedeva, oppure tutti i sedicenti intenditori di calcio, ovvero i corrottissimi e tirapiedi giornalai gobbi (Sky, Gazzetta, Ruttosport). Andato via i tre sopracitati si è spenta la luce, che in realtà non c'è mai stata. Passi che per un anno, l'ultimo alla Juve, tu non ti riesca ad adattare e ad eccellere a nuove mansioni che devono competere ad un centrocampista a tutto tondo (anche se un fenomeno così decantato a furor di popolo non dovrebbe aver problemi a farlo neanche alla prima partita) ma ormai di tempo ne è passato ed è chiaro che non è un fenomeno, tantomeno un leader. È un funambolo che si crede il miglior centeocampista della storia, non rendendosi conto che è di una mediocrità imbarazzante, il classico che non noti se non per tre o quattro giocate all'anno, un Balotelli qualunque, al quale però piovono in testa una ventina di mln di euro all'anno tra ingaggio e sponsor, e chissà quali benefit. Colpaccio in uscita della Juve (che ha venduto un giocatore a più del doppio del suo reale valore), probabilmente che si ripeterà con Dybala, anche lui non un fenomeno, sicuramente più di Pogba, ma privo di carisma e personalità che i giocatori da 100 milioni e 10 di ingaggio devono necessariamente avere. Uno è sbruffone e l'altro se la fa sotto quando conta esserci. La Juve ringrazi le cifre folli del mercato.


----------



## sacchino (9 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pogba è fortissimo, ma gioca in una non-squadra. La verità è che Mourinho non valorizza proprio nessuno; i giocatori li comprime, sacrificandoli sull'altare della vittoria.



D'accordo non mi ricordo di un giocatore valorizzato da Mourinho


----------



## sacchino (9 Agosto 2017)

Comunque li a sinistra mi tengo Bonaventura


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2017)

La verità è che Pogba ha un fisico e una classe fuori dal comune, ma una propensione al sacrificio pari a zero e questo fa si che invece di essere un calciatore dominante che spacca le partite in due coi suoi mezzi si riduce a fare della normale amministrazione e qualche giochetto/tocchetto figo ogni tanto per strappare un "oohhh" al pubblico..gli basta questo, probabilmente perché è un ignorante cosmico..

Del resto uno che va in giro conciato così può essere solo un boateng più dotato ma con lo stesso modo di ragionare e di vedere al calcio solo come un mezzo per vivere da nababbo senza lavorare


----------



## Torros (13 Agosto 2017)

le scuse di Pogba che gioca in una non squadra non reggono. 

Prendete Verratti lui la sua squadra la migliora nonostante il Psg non abbia un centrocampo tolto lui eccezionale. 

Pogba è un giocatore che a certi livelli farà sempre fatica. Troppo grosso, non agilissimo, baricentro alto e inoltre non è un giocatore celebrale alla Modric, alla Kroos, Verratti etc. Basa il suo gioco sull'impatto fisico o tecnica, sulla giocata singola. Nel calcio moderno vincono i brevilinei e i normolinei, i pachidermi alla Savic e Pogba soffriranno sempre quando saranno pressati. Non abbastanza agili per girarsi in fretta e scaricare, baricentro troppo alto, quindi equilibrio precario. Che c'entra la squadra se Pogba contro il Real perde e sbaglia palloni semplici quando pressato? Ricordo contro il City lo scorso anno fece altrettanto fatica, sono semplicemente le sue caratteristiche. Poi è un giocatore pigro, questo sempre a causa del fisico, non può certo spostare quel metro e 90 come uno alto 1 70.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2018)

La gioconda di Raiola


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Marzo 2018)

Io mi chiederei più quanto è sopravvalutato Mourinho.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Io mi chiederei più quanto è sopravvalutato Mourinho.



SIamo alle solite, questo ha vinto una Champions con il Porto, un triplete storico con i perdazzurri, trofei vari in ogni squadra che ha allenato, poi per qualche risultato negativo, via con i pesci in faccia... come se nel calcio vincesse sempre e solo 1

Del resto siamo la nazione che ha preso a pomodori in faccia Lippi per il deludente mondiale africano, dopo che 4 anni prima ci aveva fatto vincere un mondiale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Marzo 2018)

Come tutti gli assistiti di Raiola


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SIamo alle solite, questo ha vinto una Champions con il Porto, un triplete storico con i perdazzurri, trofei vari in ogni squadra che ha allenato, poi per qualche risultato negativo, via con i pesci in faccia... come se nel calcio vincesse sempre e solo 1
> 
> Del resto siamo la nazione che ha preso a pomodori in faccia Lippi per il deludente mondiale africano, dopo che 4 anni prima ci aveva fatto vincere un mondiale.



Hai fatto un'analisi superficiale del mio commento. Sopravvalutato non significa cesso. Ottimo gestore ma non-allenatore, le sue squadre hanno sempre espresso un non-gioco, diverso dal normale calcio difensivo. Vince sempre e solo 1, ma c'è differenza fra non vincere e fare figure penose e negli ultimi otto anni onestamente Mourinho ha fatto molte più figuracce che vittorie. Ritenuto un dio del calcio, soprattutto dagli interisti (non a caso se non sbaglio tu eri quello che tifava sia Milan che Inter  ), quando invece Guardiola e Ancelotti gli sono nettamente superiori, nei confronti diretti poi è stato sbertucciato da tanti allenatori normali. Ottimo gestore di rose, ciò non toglie che pur di vincere lo prenderei anche domattina al Milan, con uno stipendio congruo ovviamente, non l'enormità ingiustificata che prende di solito. Sempre che nella gestione del gruppo torni quello di una volta, perché al Real e al Chelsea ha perso la squadra dalle mani.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2018)

Pogba lascia lo utd per approdare alla juve.
Alla juve si crea il mito del fenomeno.
Dopo un pò di anni il francese torna allo utd.
In mezzo una vagonata di soldi nelle tasche di raiola.
Seguendo la carriera di pogba si può decifrare come il suino crea fenomeni che non esistono e ci fa ovviamente un sacco di soldi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto un'analisi superficiale del mio commento. Sopravvalutato non significa cesso. Ottimo gestore ma non-allenatore, le sue squadre hanno sempre espresso un non-gioco, diverso dal normale calcio difensivo. Vince sempre e solo 1, ma c'è differenza fra non vincere e fare figure penose e negli ultimi otto anni onestamente Mourinho ha fatto molte più figuracce che vittorie. Ritenuto un dio del calcio, soprattutto dagli interisti (non a caso se non sbaglio tu eri quello che tifava sia Milan che Inter  ), quando invece Guardiola e Ancelotti gli sono nettamente superiori, nei confronti diretti poi è stato sbertucciato da tanti allenatori normali. Ottimo gestore di rose, ciò non toglie che pur di vincere lo prenderei anche domattina al Milan, con uno stipendio congruo ovviamente, non l'enormità ingiustificata che prende di solito. Sempre che nella gestione del gruppo torni quello di una volta, perché al Real e al Chelsea ha perso la squadra dalle mani.



Chiarisco io tifo Milan, considerando l'Inter la squadra B di Milano, la simpatizzo, come simpatizzo il Napoli e l'Atalanta in questo momento, perchè a mio parere negli ultimi due anni hanno espresso un gioco magnifico. Pertanto nel caso non vinca il Milan, preferisco che le vittorie se le aggiudichino queste squadre.

Per gli allenatori praticamente a tutti i big son capitate annate negative, la maggior parte di essi hanno provato perfino l'esonero,
io credo che nella carriera di uno sportivo si contino le vittorie non le sconfitte,
se no per assurdo bisogna affermare che la Juve ha perso una 80 di scudetti, non che ne abbia vinti una trentina, o che il Real abbia perso una 90 di Champions, non vinte una decina


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Io mi chiederei più quanto è sopravvalutato Mourinho.



Più che sopravvalutato direi bollito. Guardiola ad esempio ha modificato il suo calcio inserendo verticalizzazioni e cambi di campo, non disdegnando persino qualche transizione veloce, cose che nel Barcellona non faceva. Mourinho è rimasto al suo vecchio calcio fatto solo di squadra corta, ripartenze veloci e grinta. Un po' poco.

Ritornando a Pogba: è sicuro che il sistema di Mourinho non lo aiuti, ma è innegabile che il francese ci abbia messo del suo, ed in più si è lasciato andare andare ad atteggiamenti da prima donna totalmente ingiustificati.

Intendiamoci, al Milan lo vorrei subito, tuttavia la sua carriera non ha fatto che confermare quanto qui dentro dicevamo in tanti: cioè che la cifra spesa dal Man United era sconsiderata e che molte qualità del francese esistevano solo negli articoli dei giornalai imbeccati da Raiola, che, senza pudore, pronosticavano un imminente pallone d'oro vinto da Pogba.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema di pogba è che ancora non si è capito se sia un centrocampista orizzontale o verticale .
> Meglio lasciarlo bloccato per distribuire la qualità in mezzo al campo o chiedergli di andare su e giù e in questo caso chiedergli la qualità ma in velocità?
> Durante la partita si prende tante pause e se il centrocampo dipende dalle sue giocate questo è un limite per lui e per la squadra.
> Io credo vada gestito un pò come faceva il milan con seedorf : in mezzo al campo, in una mediana a tre , lui deve essere la mezz'ala sinistra e va affiancato da una mezz'ala destra che faccia tanto lavoro sporco( il nostro gattuso ) e da un play che garantisca la regolarità del gioco ( pirlo ).
> ...


Sono d'accordo, ma davanti alla difesa e di fianco non servono nemmeno Pirlo e Gattuso; basterebbero anche Biglia e Nainggolan. 
In ogni caso, Pogba è sicuramente una mezzala creativa e verticale, in grado di giocare box-to-box; nello United le sue qualità sono compresse dal non-gioco di Mourinho e dai sistemi di gioco del portoghese. 
Lo United, probabilmente, è il peggior club dove potesse finire Pogba; secondo voi, tra le mani di Guardiola farebbe così schifo? Se guardiamo il lavoro di De Bruyne e Silva da mezzali, Pogba, al City, oggi sarebbe in doppia cifra sia per goal che per assist secondo me.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più che sopravvalutato direi bollito. Guardiola ad esempio ha modificato il suo calcio inserendo verticalizzazioni e cambi di campo, non disdegnando persino qualche transizione veloce, cose che nel Barcellona non faceva. Mourinho è rimasto al suo *vecchio calcio fatto solo di squadra corta, ripartenze veloci e grinta. Un po' poco*.
> 
> Ritornando a Pogba: è sicuro che il sistema di Mourinho non lo aiuti, ma è innegabile che il francese ci abbia messo del suo, ed in più si è lasciato andare andare ad atteggiamenti da prima donna totalmente ingiustificati.
> 
> Intendiamoci, al Milan lo vorrei subito, tuttavia la sua carriera non ha fatto che confermare quanto qui dentro dicevamo in tanti: cioè che la cifra spesa dal Man United era sconsiderata e che molte qualità del francese esistevano solo negli articoli dei giornalai imbeccati da Raiola, che, senza pudore, pronosticavano un imminente pallone d'oro vinto da Pogba.



Temo che mi ricordi molto il calcio di Gattuso, in generale il calcio evolve continuamente, chiaro che chiunque deve restare aggiornato, poi la tattica dipende molto anche dai campionati e competizioni che si disputano.

Per Pogba si conferma la mia tesi, tutti i giocatori di colore ben sviluppati fisicamente sono soggetti a grande discontinuità di rendimento a seconda dello stato di forma o anche psicologico.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma davanti alla difesa e di fianco non servono nemmeno Pirlo e Gattuso; basterebbero anche Biglia e Nainggolan.
> In ogni caso, Pogba è sicuramente una mezzala creativa e verticale, in grado di giocare box-to-box; nello United le sue qualità sono compresse dal non-gioco di Mourinho e dai sistemi di gioco del portoghese.
> Lo United, probabilmente, è il peggior club dove potesse finire Pogba; secondo voi, tra le mani di Guardiola farebbe così schifo? Se guardiamo il lavoro di De Bruyne e Silva da mezzali, Pogba, al City, oggi sarebbe in doppia cifra sia per goal che per assist secondo me.



Per me con guardiola pogba non potrebbe giocare perchè non ha quell'intensità nelle gambe e nel cuore.
Come ho scritto nel post da te 'ripescato' pogba dentro la partite si prende della pause, pause che il gioco di guardiola non contempla.
Nel real invece pogba ci potrebbe giocare eccome.
De bruyne a livello organico è una bestia.


----------



## PheelMD (14 Marzo 2018)

Dal punto di vista mediatico, è evidente come il personaggio Pogba sia stato montato ad arte. Forte comunicativamente: la Pogdance (...), linea di abbigliamento, la Dab. Molto facilmente si confonde il giocatore famoso con quello forte.
In campo, era altrettanto evidente come rappresentasse un giocatore forte con pochi punti in comune ai campioni veri. Fisicamente imponente, gran tiro da fuori, qualche spunto importante nello stretto ma altrettanti difetti: incostante all'interno della partita, non raramente avulso dal gioco, con la palla fa scelte tecniche/tattiche sbagliate o forzate, tendente all'autocompiacimento, giochetti a volte fini a loro stessi. 
A proposito dei suoi giochetti, non ricordo chi dei grandi campioni della storia del calcio (se non sbaglio, Cruijff) avesse detto:"La differenza tra un grande giocatore e un campione è questa: un grande giocatore fa quelle cose a 50 metri dalla porta, un campione a 20". Mi sembra calzi a pennello su Pogba.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SIamo alle solite, questo ha vinto una Champions con il Porto, un triplete storico con i perdazzurri, trofei vari in ogni squadra che ha allenato, poi per qualche risultato negativo, via con i pesci in faccia... come se nel calcio vincesse sempre e solo 1
> 
> Del resto siamo la nazione che ha preso a pomodori in faccia Lippi per il deludente mondiale africano, dopo che 4 anni prima ci aveva fatto vincere un mondiale.



Finchè si crede che le squadre vincono grazie all' allenatore, e non l' allenatore grazie ai giocatori, ci saranno sempre queste discussioni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Finchè si crede che le squadre vincono grazie all' allenatore, e non l' allenatore grazie ai giocatori, ci saranno sempre queste discussioni.



Io mi son fatto una teoria pesonale, 
un allenatore non può andare oltre il valore intriseco dei giocatori, ma può incidere molto in negativo, considerate le tantissime varianti che incidono sul rendimento di una squadra.
Diciamo che un buon allenatore riesce ad ottenere mediamente l'80% del valore della rosa, i big sono quelli che ottengono percentuali superiori.

Si può prendere ad esempio i piloti di formula 1, ovvio che nessuno può andare oltre il potenziale della vettura, ma è chiaro che ognuno riesce a far esprimere un potenziale differente alla stessa.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Temo che mi ricordi molto il calcio di Gattuso.



E' vero che il calcio di Gattuso è simile, tuttavia a favore di Gattuso c'è da dire che, come il buon Rino ha più volte detto, lui è ancora un apprendista, quindi vedremo come e se si evolverà la carriera del nostro allenatore. Senza considerare che questo Milan non è stato costruito da lui.

Anche Allegri pratica un calcio simile a quello di Mourinho, tuttavia il livornese sa cambiare velocemente moduli e non imbriglia la tecnica dei giocatori più talentuosi. 

Inoltre c'è da dire che nè Allegri, nè tantomeno Rino, hanno mai avuto i favolosi budget di cui ha beneficiato Mourinho nella sua carriera. Ricordiamoci la somma di talento che aveva al Real ed a come invece giocava quella squadra. 

Detto questo se Mou venisse al Milan non lo schiferei affatto.

Pardon, l'OT.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me con guardiola pogba non potrebbe giocare perchè *non ha quell'intensità nelle gambe e nel cuore*.
> Come ho scritto nel post da te 'ripescato' pogba dentro la partite si prende della pause, pause che il gioco di guardiola non contempla.
> Nel real invece pogba ci potrebbe giocare eccome.
> De bruyne a livello organico è una bestia.


Occhio, però; ricordi Sterling che razza di giocatore fosse prima del City? Di un'incostanza pazzesca, inutile come playmaker avanzato e altrettanto inutile come finalizzatore esterno, ma all'improvviso arriva Guardiola e diventa un esterno da doppia cifra letale. 
Ora, piglia le qualità di Pogba e immaginale moltiplicate da Guardiola, soprattutto a livello mentale... secondo me diventerebbe il giocatore da 100 milioni che non è mai stato.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista mediatico, è evidente come il personaggio Pogba sia stato montato ad arte. Forte comunicativamente: la Pogdance (...), linea di abbigliamento, la Dab. Molto facilmente si confonde il giocatore famoso con quello forte.
> In campo, era altrettanto evidente come rappresentasse un giocatore forte con pochi punti in comune ai campioni veri. Fisicamente imponente, gran tiro da fuori, qualche spunto importante nello stretto ma altrettanti difetti: incostante all'interno della partita, non raramente avulso dal gioco, con la palla fa scelte tecniche/tattiche sbagliate o forzate, tendente all'autocompiacimento, giochetti a volte fini a loro stessi.
> A proposito dei suoi giochetti, non ricordo chi dei grandi campioni della storia del calcio (se non sbaglio, Cruijff) avesse detto:"La differenza tra un grande giocatore e un campione è questa: un grande giocatore fa quelle cose a 50 metri dalla porta, un campione a 20". Mi sembra calzi a pennello su Pogba.




A queste "qualità" aggiungerei anche la totale assenza di copertura che spesso, specie quando perde la palla, mettono in seria difficoltà la propria squadra.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io mi son fatto una teoria pesonale,
> un allenatore non può andare oltre il valore intriseco dei giocatori, ma può incidere molto in negativo, considerate le tantissime varianti che incidono sul rendimento di una squadra.
> Diciamo che un buon allenatore riesce ad ottenere mediamente l'80% del valore della rosa, i big sono quelli che ottengono percentuali superiori.
> 
> Si può prendere ad esempio i piloti di formula 1, ovvio che nessuno può andare oltre il potenziale della vettura, ma è chiaro che ognuno riesce a far esprimere un potenziale differente alla stessa.



Quello che dico sempre, concordo:

Non esistono allenatori bravi, esistono solo persone equilibrate che non fanno danni. L'obbiettivo è NON FARE DANNI.

Buona preparazioni fisiche, un minimo di psicologia, schemi corretti, e il resto lo fanno i giocatori. Basta. Non esistono geni (a parte ovviamente qualche eccezione, ma appunto eccezione in quanto tale).

Allegri è semplicemente l'emblema del mio ragionamento: è solo un persona equilibrata, e cinica da un certo punto di vista. Basta, e cosi facendo ottiene il massimo che quei giocatori possono dargli.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Occhio, però; ricordi Sterling che razza di giocatore fosse prima del City? Di un'incostanza pazzesca, inutile come playmaker avanzato e altrettanto inutile come finalizzatore esterno, ma all'improvviso arriva Guardiola e diventa un esterno da doppia cifra letale.
> Ora, piglia le qualità di Pogba e immaginale moltiplicate da Guardiola, soprattutto a livello mentale... secondo me diventerebbe il giocatore da 100 milioni che non è mai stato.



Amico forse non mi sono spiegato : pogba per me non ce la fa a fare quel gioco continuo dentro la partita. Non ce la fa a livello organico, di cuore e nemmeno mentale. Lu si accende e si spegne, ci sono frangenti che sparisce proprio.
Pogba gioca e vive di sprazzi.
Tu stai citando giocatori che sono dentro la partita e toccano mille palloni. 
La premier è un moto vorticoso. Cuadrado che da noi pare garrincha in inghilerra non saltava mai l'uomo e come lui sono tanti i giocatori che non sono riusciti a giocare a quei ritmi e da noi si sono rigenerati.


----------



## vota DC (14 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SIamo alle solite, questo ha vinto una Champions con il Porto, un triplete storico con i perdazzurri, trofei vari in ogni squadra che ha allenato, poi per qualche risultato negativo, via con i pesci in faccia... come se nel calcio vincesse sempre e solo 1
> 
> Del resto siamo la nazione che ha preso a pomodori in faccia Lippi per il deludente mondiale africano, dopo che 4 anni prima ci aveva fatto vincere un mondiale.



Le squadre deboli sono più adatte a lui (Lucio subito dopo il triplete nemmeno era considerato adatto per fare il panchinaro alla Juventus appena uscita dalla serie B e nell'Inter del triplete era titolare).


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Chiarisco io tifo Milan, considerando l'Inter la squadra B di Milano, la simpatizzo, come simpatizzo il Napoli e l'Atalanta in questo momento, perchè a mio parere negli ultimi due anni hanno espresso un gioco magnifico. Pertanto nel caso non vinca il Milan, preferisco che le vittorie se le aggiudichino queste squadre.
> 
> Per gli allenatori praticamente a tutti i big son capitate annate negative, la maggior parte di essi hanno provato perfino l'esonero,
> io credo che nella carriera di uno sportivo si contino le vittorie non le sconfitte,
> se no per assurdo bisogna affermare che la Juve ha perso una 80 di scudetti, non che ne abbia vinti una trentina, o che il Real abbia perso una 90 di Champions, non vinte una decina



Infatti proprio per questo tuo ragionamento Mourinho rimane un ottimo gestore di rose che prenderei sempre. Come dicevo prima, il problema è come si perde, non perdere in sé. Ad esempio tu citavi Lippi, per cui ho grandissima stima: in quel mondiale ci ha fatto fare una figuraccia storica, eliminati da Slovacchia e Nuova Zelanda! Avessimo perso ai quarti, per dire, nessuno l'avrebbe criticato più di tanto. Conte ad esempio a livello internazionale ancora non ha vinto, ma si è preso applausi per essere uscito ai rigori con la Germania. In quel caso Lippi ha oggettivamente dimostrato scarsa elasticità mentale puntando sullo stesso gruppo di 4 anni prima. Però vedi che alla fine non siamo d'accordo ma nemmeno così distanti come sembrava 




mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più che sopravvalutato direi bollito. Guardiola ad esempio ha modificato il suo calcio inserendo verticalizzazioni e cambi di campo, non disdegnando persino qualche transizione veloce, cose che nel Barcellona non faceva. Mourinho è rimasto al suo vecchio calcio fatto solo di squadra corta, ripartenze veloci e grinta. Un po' poco.
> 
> Ritornando a Pogba: è sicuro che il sistema di Mourinho non lo aiuti, ma è innegabile che il francese ci abbia messo del suo, ed in più si è lasciato andare andare ad atteggiamenti da prima donna totalmente ingiustificati.
> 
> Intendiamoci, al Milan lo vorrei subito, tuttavia la sua carriera non ha fatto che confermare quanto qui dentro dicevamo in tanti: cioè che la cifra spesa dal Man United era sconsiderata e che molte qualità del francese esistevano solo negli articoli dei giornalai imbeccati da Raiola, che, senza pudore, pronosticavano un imminente pallone d'oro vinto da Pogba.



Sì, Mourinho da anni avrebbe bisogno di evolversi tatticamente ma lui non è allenatore, gestisce il gruppo, è questo il problema. Dovrebbe avere collaboratori tecnici e tattici migliori e rinunciare a un po' di stipendio.
Sugli atteggiamenti da prima donna hai ragione, brutto difetto dei raioliani di solito. Lo United ha fatto tante spese sconsiderate, Pogba compreso. Ma sono curioso di vedere cosa succederebbe qua dentro se Pogba lo prendessimo noi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Però vedi che alla fine non siamo d'accordo ma nemmeno così distanti come sembrava )



Del resto sempre fratelli rossoneri siamo


----------



## addox (14 Marzo 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più che sopravvalutato direi bollito. Guardiola ad esempio ha modificato il suo calcio inserendo verticalizzazioni e cambi di campo, non disdegnando persino qualche transizione veloce, cose che nel Barcellona non faceva. Mourinho è rimasto al suo vecchio calcio fatto solo di squadra corta, ripartenze veloci e grinta. Un po' poco.
> 
> Ritornando a Pogba: è sicuro che il sistema di Mourinho non lo aiuti, ma è innegabile che il francese ci abbia messo del suo, ed in più si è lasciato andare andare ad atteggiamenti da prima donna totalmente ingiustificati.
> 
> Intendiamoci, al Milan lo vorrei subito, tuttavia la sua carriera non ha fatto che confermare quanto qui dentro dicevamo in tanti: cioè che la cifra spesa dal Man United era sconsiderata e *che molte qualità del francese esistevano solo negli articoli dei giornalai imbeccati da Raiola, che, senza pudore, pronosticavano un imminente pallone d'oro vinto da Pogba*.



.


----------

